# Need tips about choosing a therapist. Does therapist's age count?



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

-


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Depends on what your issues and hangups are when interacting with others. Personally I'd probably be too uncomfortable with that dynamic. But that's just me. For a lot of people her sciency background would make up for age and inexperience. I think in general, most people want older and experienced therapists though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've found that the younger ones are actually more personable and relatable than the older ones -- as if bedside manner is a part of their curriculum now, or something (either that, or our generation is more sympathetic in general).

People go into psychotherapy to help other people. It's highly unlikely any ridicule/humiliation would actually happen.

Her experience, on the other hand, is open to question. That seems like a personal preference. There is a 'new school' vs 'old school' thing to consider where the students being churned out now have the most up-to-date education in the field; however, the older ones have more 'real patient' experience. So, both sides have their pros and cons.

If you have a difficult time with people around your own age, then this would make for a good opening topic to explore with her.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Mmm when I found my first psychologist I chose her because she had a friendly face. She was so beautiful! I think she was about 35 years. I don't know what was going on in my mind back then but I was in a bad place and was looking for anyone no matter what. I don't even know how I found her, it was by accident, but I think I looked at psychologytoday.com. That's the same way I found my family doctor, I searched for a friendly face! Looks like I like females. My second psychologist was recommended by my second psychiatrist and he was a male, kind of scary looking, about 50 I guess, and he seemed very smart but I couldn't connect with him. My third psychologist is Dr. Richards and he's the one, I think he's about 65. I think he has a friendly face, I always think about him.... Hmm idk, but I miss my first psychologist but not sure if I should go back as I already have someone.... But man, I feel a little nervous with younger people, I enjoy them older. As the saying goes, older are more wiser.

But I would also like a psychologist who will give me an hour every week, cuz I miss that. It feels so empty :cry


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Go with whoever makes you most comfortable is my advice. I really hope therapy helps you out.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't know. I just hope that it is someone who can be professional and empathetic and confidential. Every age/race/gender may not be able to directly relate to your personal experiences, but he or she should be able to listen empathetically and be able to accept your experiences as being real.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Age can be a factor, but what is most important is whether or not they have knowledge of your disorder or pressing situation. For example, I went to see a psychologist for OCD and misophonia and she had not even heard of misophonia before. Needless to say I never saw her again.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Would start with education and go from there.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It probably depends on the person - and how old you are yourself. I personally like someone that at least looks like they've had some life experience. I had a few younger ones in the hospital I think, I found it difficult to take them seriously. (but then again I usually find it difficult to take any of them seriously.) I'm in my late 50's so I don't really want to talk about all my problems with someone young enough to be my son or daughter.

They need to be able to communicate what they've learnt too. You need to feel confident that they can help you. This doesn't necessarily have a lot to do with age though of course.


----------

